# Wie lange hält Angelschnur?



## schirmchen (31. März 2017)

Hallo,

habe einige Rollen zu Hause und habe die alle auch mal bespult. Manche davon habe ich aber bisher kaum gebraucht.

Nun bin ich unsicher, ob ich die mal neu bespulen muss. Will keinen Fisch verlieren, nur weil die Schnur nicht mehr ordentlich ist.
Gelagert wurden die Schnüre trocken und bei Raumtemperatur.

Kann man das so sagen, wie lange eine Schnur hält?
Wahrscheinlich muss man unterscheiden nach:
Monofil, nie benutzt, Monofil im Süßwasser benutzt und Monofil im Salzwasser genutzt und das gleiche noch mal für Geflochtene.

Kann man testen oder sehen, ob eine Schnur ausgetauscht werden sollte?

Danke und Gruß
Martin


----------



## Taxidermist (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*

Bei Mono ist es richtiger diese eher kühl, feucht und vor allem dunkel zu lagen.
UV Licht ist der Hauptfaktor bei der Alterung der Schnur.
Direkt am Fenster gelagert, kann eine Mono schon nach einem halben Jahr fertig sein!
Gleiches gilt natürlich auch bei häufigen und "sonnigen" Ansitzen mit Verweil auf dem Rutenständer, was sich ja nicht vermeiden lässt.
Nicht umsonst wird die Schnur von vielen deshalb jährlich gewechselt, zumindest wenn diese häufig eingesetzt wurden.
Auch eine Lagerung in der Nähe von Putzmitteln, Desinfektionsmitteln und sonstiger Chemikalien vor allem Lösungsmittel, macht eine Mono schnell kaputt.
Vor der Benutzung älterer Monoschnüre immer Balastungs-, Zugtest machen!

Jürgen


----------



## schirmchen (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*

Hallo Jürgen,

danke für die Antwort.

Na ja, meine Rollen sind im Schrank im Gästezimmer, vor Sonnenlicht geschützt und Putzmittel o-Ä. sind auch nicht in der Nähe.
Mono feucht lagern? Macht das nicht auf Dauer die Rollen kaputt? 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Nacktangler (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*

Mit "feucht lagern" ist wahrscheinlich die Luftfeuchtigkeit gemeint. D.h. wenn du in Eritrea wohnst und deine Rollen zwar dunkel, aber an der Luft liegen, dann wird die Mono von der 0% Luftfeuchtigkeit eher spröde. Haben wir aber in Deutschland, speziell in Wohnräumen, eher weniger


----------



## Taxidermist (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*

Ich würde Rollen auch nicht feucht lagern, allerdings sind die käuflichen Großspulen in Garage oder Keller, wenn es nicht gerade der Heizungskeller ist, gut aufgehoben.
Im Schrank ist schon in Ordnung, wenn die Schnüre schon auf der Rolle aufgespult sind.
Der Grund warum eine Lagerung mit zumindest hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit Sinn macht, ist das Monoschnur bis zu 10% Wasser aufnimmt und sich so mit Wasser gesättigt die Polymerketten entspannen.
Bei besonders starren, drahtigen Schnüren ist es deshalb auch besser diese vor dem Aufspulen über Nacht zu wässern, wobei als Vernetzungsmittel auch ein Tropfen Spülmittel mit dazu darf.
So verliert die Schnur ihr "Gedächnis" und entspannt sich, liegt so deutlich besser auf der Rollenspule als ohne dieses Prozedre.

Jürgen


----------



## hirschkaefer (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*



Nacktangler schrieb:


> D.h. wenn du in Eritrea wohnst und deine Rollen zwar dunkel, aber an der Luft liegen, dann wird die Mono von der 0% Luftfeuchtigkeit eher spröde.



Aha. Wir müssen noch mal das Fach Geographie prüfen... :q Trocken ist es wohl eher in der Danakil-Wüste. In anderen Regionen Eritreas gibt es Regenzeiten mit zum Teil extrem hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit.


----------



## Taxidermist (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*

Noch zur eigentlichen Frage, die Haltbarkeit ist unmittelbar von den Umgebungsbedingungen abhängig, wie schon geschrieben.
Z.B. habe ich von einem verstorbenen Kumpel eine Spule Platil Strong geerbt, diese lag sicher 30 Jahre in seinem Keller und die Schnur ist noch einsetzbar.
Allerdings sind Monoschnüre nicht teuer und so ist im Zweifel ein Schnurwechsel ja kein großes Ding und schließlich ist die Schnur die direkte Verbindung zu einem eventuell großen Fisch!
Es wäre schon blöd da zu sparen!

Jürgen


----------



## Nacktangler (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*



> Aha. Wir müssen noch mal das Fach Geographie prüfen...  Trocken ist es wohl eher in der Danakil-Wüste. In anderen Regionen Eritreas gibt es Regenzeiten mit zum Teil extrem hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit.



1:0, Eritrea kenne ich leider nicht von vor Ort 
Aber im Nahen Osten und Ägypten war es ausserhalb der Regenzeiten eigentlich überall recht trocken


----------



## Andal (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*

Dafür triffst du in der Danakil auch ganz selten andere Angler, da hast du echt deine Ruhe. #6


----------



## Fuldaangler (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*

Wenn du die Schnur trocken gelagert hast solltest du sie lieber wechseln. Eine gute Schnur, also was hochwertiges, kann bei richtiger Lagerung, dunkel, entsprechende Temperatur und Luftfeuchtigkeit bis zu 10 Jahre benutzt werden. Eine günstige Schnur kann schon nach 2 Jahren hin sein ebenso eine teure bei falscher Lagerung. Ich habe Schnüre die ich selten Fische aber gut lagere und die sind schon 10 Jahre alt aber immer noch top in Form und Schnüre mit denen ich viel Fische sind allein schon durch die Temperaturen und UV Strahlung im Sommer nach 2 Jahren hin.
Pauschal kann man da keine Angaben machen. Probiere die Schnüre am besten aus und entscheide dann.


----------



## hirschkaefer (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*

Interessant wäre zu wissen, warum jemand monofile "lagert"? So ein Kilometer kostet wie viele Cent? Im Zweifel lieber nach ein paar Jahren ne Neue aufspulen. Ist wie mit den Frauen... :q


----------



## Fuldaangler (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*

Lagern auf der Angelrolle die Du momentan nicht benötigst. Manche kaufen auch ne 1000m Spule und brauchen nur 250m, den Rest "lagert" man dann bis man ihn braucht und wirft ihn nicht weg.


----------



## JottU (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*

12 - 13 Jahre ist meine jetzt auch schon drauf, mindestens. Wird dann wohl doch mal Zeit für einen Wechsel. 
Obwohl, solang sie die Fische noch hält. warum? Die heutigen Standarts sind ja nicht auf halten gedacht. Steh ich dann in 2 Jahren wieder da und MUSS wechseln.


----------



## Andal (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*



Fuldaangler schrieb:


> Lagern auf der Angelrolle die Du momentan nicht benötigst. Manche kaufen auch ne 1000m Spule und brauchen nur 250m, den Rest "lagert" man dann bis man ihn braucht und wirft ihn nicht weg.



Der Rest kommt in eine ehemalige Keksdose aus Blech und die in den Schrank. Die Schnur hält beinahe ewig.


----------



## wobbler68 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*

Hallo

Ich entferne immer wieder mal den Anfang(1m-3m) von meiner mono.
 Das ist der Fall nach Beschädigungen oder Hängern.
Aus diesen Stücken nehme ich dann ein unbeschädigtes Stück und prüfe ob es noch so viel hält wie sie sollte.
Meist wird es zu wenig Schnur, auf der Rolle als das sie nicht mehr hält.Und dann wird gewechselt.
Und das ist auch nur alle 4-6 Jahre notwendig.

Rest auf spulen werden im Schrank dunkel gelagert,genau wie nicht gebrauchte Ruten und Rollen.
Und natürlich wird die Schnur gesäubert(Durch einen weichen Lappen ziehen)und anschließend gefettet.
So halte ich auch länger in der Sonne aus.





@hirschkaefer
Ach ja,500m(0.25 mm) kosten 14,99€ 

,macht für einen Kilometer schlappe 29,98€.


----------



## zokker (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*



JottU schrieb:


> 12 - 13 Jahre ist meine jetzt auch schon drauf, mindestens. Wird dann wohl doch mal Zeit für einen Wechsel.
> Obwohl, solang sie die Fische noch hält. warum? Die heutigen Standarts sind ja nicht auf halten gedacht. Steh ich dann in 2 Jahren wieder da und MUSS wechseln.


Na das muss ja eine Spiralfeder sein.

 Wenn ich zu lange Sehne drauf hab wird sie spröde oder hart (Spiralfeder). 
Wechsel eigentlich jedes Jahr und meine Sehne wird im Kühlschrank, neben den Knicklichtern gelagert. Hab das schon vor Jahren angeordnet, dass ein Teil des Kühlschranks meinen Angelsachen gehört.


----------



## Allround-Angler (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*

Ganz einfach: Nimm die Schnur, mach einen Wirbel mit einen Angelknoten dran und häng Gewichte/ Wassereimer dran, dann weißt Du bescheid.


----------



## Heidechopper (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*

Die Schnur ist der schwächste Teil in der Verbindung Angler - Fisch! Deshalb sollte man m. E. immer für frische Schnur am Gerät sorgen. Muss ja nicht die allerteuerste sein, aber die billigste auch nicht um eine sicherVerbindung zum Fisch zu halten. Nichts ist frutrierender als wegen einer alten Schnur, egal wie die gelagert wurde, einen kapitalen Fisch zu verlieren.
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## thanatos (8. April 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*

Habe es mal getestet - Testbeginn im Januar vor 5 Jahren
 0,9 Mono 1,5 m lang mit einem 1 Kg belastet .
 Eins auf einem freien Platz und eins unter einem Carport
 wo es bestenfalls etwas Abendsonne abbekommt .
 Das im Freien hatte nach knapp einem Jahr keine Dehnung mehr und ist gerissen ,das im Carport hat immer noch etwas 
 Elastizität. #6
 Um den Tragkraftverlust zu ermitteln brauchte man eine Zereissmaschine   aber wer hat schon so was ;+


----------



## fishhawk (8. April 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*

Hallo,



> 0,9 Mono 1,5 m lang mit einem 1 Kg belastet



Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass die nach einem Jahr bei der "Belastung" schon reißt.

Die hat doch in der Stärke sicher zwischen 40-50kg lineare Tragkraft.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Kann ich bestätigen. Habe vor knapp 50 Jahre jede Menge DAM Damyl Mono geschenkt bekommen. Fertige davon noch heute Vorfächer. Ist noch genauso elastisch und hält die angegebenen Tragkraftwerte.
> Aufbewahrt in einem verschlossenen Karton, also ohne Lichteinwirkung.




Hallo, 

sehe ich genauso, ich habe sogar noch ein paar alte (auch schon über 50 Jahre) Platil-Fliegenvorfächer. Davon habe ich letztes Jahr eines getestet, hielt locker 1 KG Forellen aus Wildwasser aus. Auch habe ich noch eine sehr alte Fliegenschnur (aus Mitte der 1960er) bei der ist noch nichts brüchig. Allerdings hatte ich auch welche, die waren nach 5 Jahren gealtert, so dass man sie entsorgen musste.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (10. April 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kleines Missverständnis - habe das Gewicht etwa einen halben Meter angehoben und fallen gelassen #6
 die Tragkraft ist mit 36 Kg angegeben .
 mit einer sehr guten 0,5 er habe ich mal meinen Hühnerhof 
 überspannt ( gegen Greifvögel) die ist im dritten Jahr einfach
 gerissen ohne irgend eine Belastung .


----------



## thanatos (10. April 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*

Je nach Sonnenbestrahlung wechsle ich mitunter sogar zwei mal im Jahr.
 Allerdings hab ich´s ja -habe ne Großspule da waren mal ca 20 Km drauf
 Deal mit ´nem Großhändler gutes Zeug aus Japan .


----------



## postmaster (11. April 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*

Wie sieht es denn mit geflochtenen Schnüren aus? Wie lange sind diese haltbar?

Ich habe mit einer Monofilen Schnurr folgende Erfahrung gemacht:

Ich Angele seit ca. einem Jahr inzwischen. Meine Erstausrüstung hab ich in einem größeren Angelladen zusammenstellen lassen. Habe mir damals für den Anfang zwei Ruten und Rollen zusammen stellen lassen. Der Berater hat mir empfohlen, auf beide Spulen ein geflochtene Schnurr drauf zu machen, da dies für einen Anfänger besser zu händeln wäre. Ich habe mir dann Anfang des Jahres in einem kleineren Angelladen in unserer nächsten Ortschaft auf die Ersatzspule ne Monofile drauf machen lassen zum testen. Ich war dann damit an zwei Tagen an der Iller und hab danach die Schnurr wieder von der Rolle runter gemacht, da mich das tierisch aufgeregt hat. Es haben sich beim auswerfen permanent Perücken gebildet und die Schnurr lag geringelt dann im Wasser, was tierisch genervt hat. Ich war mehr damit beschäftigt, auf die Schnurr zu achten als mit dem angeln. 

Meine zweite Frage: Könnte es damit eventuell damit zusammen hängen, dass die Schnurr in dem kleineren Angelladen "zu alt" war? Oder könnte es auch am falschen bespulen liegen? Ich denke dadurch, dass der Angelladen kleiner ist, hat er vermutlich auch automatisch weniger (Lauf)Kundschaft, wodurch auch mal eine Schnurr länger liegen bleibt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. April 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*



> Der Berater hat mir empfohlen, auf beide Spulen ein geflochtene Schnurr  drauf zu machen, da dies für einen Anfänger besser zu händeln wäre.


Ich würde eher mal sagen: Da er auf diese Weise an einem unerfahrenen Anfänger vergleichsweise mehr Geld verdient hat.

Es gibt mehr als genug Angelarten, bei denen Geflecht mehr als suboptimal bzw. sogar höchst kontraproduktiv ist. Drum ist es völliger Quatsch, einem Anfänger einfach mal pauschal Braid aufzuschwätzen.

Denn Geflecht ist - aufgrund seiner speziellen Eigenarten - je nach Anwendungsszenario für einen Anfänger deutlich schwieriger und/oder empfindlicher im Umgang als Mono.

Beispielsweise in puncto Abriebsfestigkeit, Knotenfestigkeit, Drill-Performance bzw. Dehnverhalten usw. Da gilt es zu differenzieren.

In einem Laden mit solcherlei "Beratung" würde ich persönlich nichts mehr kaufen. Wenn schon Fachgeschäft, dann bitte wirklich vom Fach.

Da kannst Du aber mangels (Einschätzungs-) Erfahrung überhaupt nix dafür - da wurde IMO Deine Anfängersituation ausgenutzt.

Zur Mono von dem anderen Laden:

Kurbele Deine nächste Mono selbst auf die Rolle. Wässere die vorher ordentlich und lasse sie nach dem strammen Aufkurbeln dann noch ein paar Tage auf der Spule ruhen bis zum Einsatz. Das senkt die Wurstel-Wahrscheinlichkeit in Verbindung mit einem gut gewählten Spulenfüllstand ganz erheblich.

Und mach Dich auch allgemein schlau, für welche Zwecke Mono besser ist und für welche Geflecht.

Zudem gibt es hier im Board zahlreiche gute Tipps zum Entdrallen von Schnur. 

Musst also die gekaufte Mono keinesfalls wegwerfen - entdralle die einfach, drehe sie nass unter Zug wieder drauf, lasse sie noch ne Runde ruhen und fertig.


----------



## thanatos (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält Angelschnur?*

Anfängerberatung !
 Angeln lernt man am Wasser und nicht hier oder auf YOU TUBE
 Fische fangen ist auch nicht vom Gerät und schon gar nicht von Markennamen abhängig .
 Alle Ratschläge beziehen sich auf die Vorlieben der Ratgeber.
 Fange einfach an und finde selbst raus was zu was paßt .
 Du wirst staunen was da mit der Zeit zusammen kommt.
 Die richtige Schnur ? das kommt drauf an wie es dir am besten liegt
 dann merkst du auch wenn es Zeit zum Wechseln ist


----------

